# What did you get prep wise?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been off most of the day. I did get one present I had asked for.

A gift card to a gun store/range to get some ammo and practice time.

What's more interesting, my daughter who gave it to me asked to go when I go to check it ou.


So, what did you get that you really wanted, Prep or otherwise?


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

A Pendleton wool shirt. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CIPHWMY/ I've wanted one for a while.

No worries though - it was bought at about a 1/3 of the original price on Black Friday.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

I was excited to get a grain mill, a meat grinder, boots, headlamp, and a barn coat amongst all the non-homestead items. Can't wait to use the mill and grinder! Already started breaking in the other items with chores this evening.


HDAcres


----------



## SCKYHWoman (Oct 10, 2008)

We got an alternate heat source, more tools and more herbs and essential oils.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

A motor for my grain mill and a tripod for cooking outside during the summer.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

Nut trees and gamma seals from dh. A day with no responsibilities from the kids, so no chores, meals, clean up but sewing, quilting , spinning or knitting all day. :sing:


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

1937 model 94 Winchester 30-30&400rds of assorted rds for all my guns!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

A commercial meat slicer. Its not a hobart but was made in 1967 and it weighs 85lbs. For $ 75 I had to buy it for me......


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

38. teeny tiny Taurus and another one,on the way(forgot what he said) and cash. I slept in this morning which very unusual for me. I'll be going shopping for all those pine scented candles-my favorite!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Glock 19 and 600 rounds for it and a $75 gift card at a gun store.
Exactly what I wanted.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I got an electric meat grinder. We try not to buy electric-dependent appliances for prep items, but having used a manual crank meat grinder I'll be happy to have this!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Among other surprises, my ddil found a perfect gift for me on Amazon - "The Prepper's Workbook"! Also received from my kids - cotton yarn for my knitting practice dishcloths, jumbo size crochet hooks so I can try my hand at rag rugs, a complete set of "non-hillbilly tupperware"plastic storage containers with lids, and a new Pyrex 8 cup glass measure. Also, ds is coming up sometime in the coming weeks to cut firewood for me, since my back is still not up to doing it myself.

I'm happy. 

Oh, and the prep gifts I bought myself for Christmas? a case of peanut butter powder, a new rolling tool box, shop vac, new cordless Ryobi tools and extra batteries (impact driver and leaf blower), a stripped screw remover set, extra driver bits and drill bits, and a set of Pyrex bowls and pans with covers, among other goodies. We don't exchange a lot of fancy gifts at Christmas, but I treat myself very well every year, lol!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I didn't get any thing but all the kid's got along. and I only had to make lunch and dinner. grind animal feed and bedding. milk the cow and feed the animals. It was a great day off.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

Promise to get and plant blackberry and blueberry bushes, and another apple tree in spring. A couple of hoses, hand weights, key clips, mittens, and a few other things.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I also made sure everyone got a new LED flashlight with their gift, kids and adults both. I made hats and scarves for all the grandkids, too.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

I was surprised be because hubby bought me a mountain house freeze dried sampler pack which contains a few of their best seller meals. He also go me a "Sparkie" fire starter


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

A new canned and a camp chef stove so I can run them both at the same time!


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

I received a Sawyer mini and a Vario with extra bags. verry happy.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

MAN!!!!!!! some great stuff everyone! 

We have pared down greatly on gifting in the family. I gave everyone homemade vanilla. Except the one little one (great-neice) is getting a knitted jumper soon as it is finished).

I suppose it counts that I gave myself my very first gun that is not used. A new Ruger 30 06. yippee! Us single people just have to decide from time to time if we are treating ourselves or not. I was helping a friend shop for a starter rifle for his son, and after seeing the great deal he got (Savage 270), I just went for it. My local pawn shop is awesome to me, I can't say that enough.:thumb:

Got the son a dry bag, folding camp saw, ammo, and 'boggan.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

DH gave everyone a purse sized flashlight that charges off your computer, and you can then charge things off the flashlight&#8217;s battery. I&#8217;ve already used it as a flashlight.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Oh, and the prep gifts I bought myself for Christmas? a case of peanut butter powder, a new rolling tool box, shop vac, new cordless Ryobi tools and extra batteries (impact driver and leaf blower), a stripped screw remover set, extra


MGM - what all do you use your peanut powder for? I have some but haven't started using it yet so I'd love some ideas. Thanks, Sheryl
Oh and nice self gifts! You're gonna love that impact driver


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I need to try my peanut butter powder. I've not tried it yet.

Everyone has received some really good items. A lot sound like fun to use even if not in a 'need to' condition.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

DH and I don't buy gifts for ourselves or each other but we got our 7yr and 3yr camping/bob gear!


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

My 21-year-old grand-daughter asked me to teach her how to shoot a handgun...that was the best gift I've gotten in years. We went to the local indoor range today and she's a natural! She is excited about getting her CCW permit now and I have the perfect revolver to surprise her with...it was her grandma's "going to town" gun.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

That another member of the family that I didn't know about is prepping.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

This year the in-laws pooled cash for us to go buy a meat slicer (suggestions welcome) and my sister got hubs a steel handgun auto-reset target.

For ourselves we are forgoing major preps this holiday in favor of buying a new mattress.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

A new headlight and boots and a very much needed new robe and house slippers for my upcoming surgery.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have to admit, I haven't tried my pb powder yet, either. I can't decide to open a whole #10 can of LTS food, lol. I need a sampler pack so I can decide if I should be eating it all along, or order even more for LTS.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Heavy wool socks, long-johns, a duster coat (main gift) a couple western dvds and one funny gift a diy diamond kit one chunk of coal. DW and I got a movie pass from the kids that will cover two tickets, a large pop-corn and two sodas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

I was given a rack of canning jars! My MIL is soooo thoughtful!

And my best friend surprised me with a darling little Case pocket knife! We had taken him with us to a Gun Show the other day, and he must have stalked the knife vendor to see what I had been intrigued with... Sneaky, sneaky!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

.My brothers went together and got me a Sig Sauer AR 10 and ammo!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

3-year old asparagus crowns bought from a online place in Tennessee~~ gift from dh.

New Refrigerator (energy star) for our extra fridge..gift from dmil.

2-Colbalt Blue (complete with the soil..ready to plant) Earthboxes.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

no really said:


> .My brothers went together and got me a Sig Sauer AR 10 and ammo!!!


Boy, someone loves you. I didn't know Sig made one. :thumb:k


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

bowdonkey said:


> Boy, someone loves you. I didn't know Sig made one. :thumb:k


Maybe the sig 716? http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/sig716-patrol-fde.aspx


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

sniper69 said:


> Maybe the sig 716? http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/sig716-patrol-fde.aspx


That's it! Love it, going out to the canyon for a bit more play later.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

DH and I stopped exchanging gifts several years ago, and don't miss it. But this year, our DD is 3yo and hubby decided we should get a tree for her. Then I decided that, if we were going to have a tree, we should have some gifts under it, lol. But I recovered from that madness, a little, and decided that a stocking for each of us would be plenty, and hubby agreed. DD gets gifts from her godmother in Canada, a family friend in Chicago, and her paternal grandmother and two aunts and their families, and sometimes, something from my sister in law in Texas. So, she has plenty even without us giving her a thing! Well, we have all been sick for the last 3+ weeks and never did get the tree, but went ahead with the stockings.

Hubby got me a Ball canning book- not the BBB, this is a different one- very thick and loaded with recipes which I cannot wait to try.

I got hubby a huge Toblerone chocolate bar and a box of dark chocolate covered cherries, and a pizza dough punch (he is our resident pizza chef). After that I added a few items for his get home bag- a camp towel which stores in a tiny little bag; an emergency whistle; a stainless steel water bottle; a tick removal tool; a glow stick; and an emergency bivvy.

For DD I got a box of paints and some paint brushes; a teeny little chocolate bar which I am doling out in little pieces, poor kid, lol; some balloons; and, for her get home bag, some of the same items I got for hubby- a camp towel; an emergency whistle; a stainless steel water bottle; and a glow stick. 

Those were the only prepping-related items we got this year. I did get cash for both Christmas and my birthday (Dec 21st), and am thinking about buying myself a portable water filter for my get home bag
.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Homemade wool socks count as prepping? Well, I knit DH yet another pair of wool socks. This time I used worsted weight and told him it took no time at all to knit a pair of size 10 socks, so they are not &#8216;sacred&#8217; and he has to wear them.

Oh, and a refrigerator counts? We are leaving our old little refrigerator when we sell the house. Bought a new small *black* one with bottom freezer for the new house, energy efficient. I&#8217;m still working on getting a second freezer.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, we went and picked up my other present. A Ruger LCR (hammerless 357) and a box of hollow points. The nice man gave me leather fleece lined case, Merry Christmas.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am totally impressed with these items. Fun for a prepper and practical also.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Few weeks before Christmas, I traded my Dad a savage that I hated for my great grandmother's mossberg. The deal included some cash changing hands or my Nicon scope & leopold raised rings. Dad held my scope and rings till I could pay off the cash. He (with hubby's help) mounted the scope on my mossberg, and put it under the tree with a paid in full note for Christmas. I also got two new stainless steel meat injectors for doing hams, bacon, and curing other meats. After my trip to North Carolina earlier this month, I was not supposed to get anything for Christams. It was such a nice surprise!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I gave each sibling a Lifestraw individual water filter except the one with a family. They got a Lifestraw Family filter. I am trying to sneak them into being preppers.

I asked for, and got, an 8 pack of the large capacity, D size, NiMH batteries. My charger uses either 120 volt AC or 12 volt DC electricity. They are for the shortwave radio and the flashlights so those work even in an extended power outage.


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

I obtained quite a variety of seed!

I plan on crossing my Black Aztec and Blue Jade and selecting for longer ears and shorter stalks. I'll call it Black Jade. 

Corn
-Mandan Bride 1lbs. and 100 seeds
-Blue Jade 75 seeds
-Gold Bantam 5oz
-Black Aztec 50 seeds
Beans 
-Pole 30 seeds
-Bush 5oz.
-Assorted 4oz.
Wheat hard red 1000 seeds
Buckwheat 25 seeds
Oats 400 seeds
Barley 400 seeds
Peppers
-Yellow star 20 seeds
-Doux D' Espangne 25 seeds
-Jalapeno 25 seeds
-Thai Denchai 25 seeds
-Yolo Wonder 25 seeds
Tomato
-Black Giant 25 seeds
-Brandy wine 25 seeds
-Mountain Princess 25 seeds
-Roma 5g.
Peas Lincoln 5oz.
Broccoli 100 seeds
Brussel spouts 100 seeds
Cabbage 100 seeds
Cauliflower 100 seeds
Cantelope 100 seeds
Spinach 5g.
Zucchini 5g.
Alfalfa 4oz.
Onion, spanish 10g.
Carrot 10g.
Lettuce Grand Rapids 10g
Eggplant 25 seeds
Pumpkin 5g.
Cucumber-lemon 250 seeds
Soy 1lbs.
Huckleberry 150 seeds
Raspberry 50 seeds
Blueberry 50 seeds
Strawberry 100 seeds
Tiger Melon 50 seeds
Dwarf Pomegranate Tree 25 seeds
Coffee Tree 25 seeds
Blood Banana Tree 12 seeds
Dwarf Orange Tree 10 seeds
Jungle Peanuts 10 seeds
Globe Grapes 10 seeds
Tobacco 300 seeds
Yellow and Red sunflowers 75 seeds.

I also got a few toys that will be useful in my farmbot escapades....


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

DH gave me a hand-held AM/FM/WeatherBand radio with crank power. DD gave me a desktop solar version, replacing the one I left with her after Hurricane Sandy. SisIL gave me alpaca socks. I gave wool blankets to both DDs & DIL and flashlights to everyone. (Harbor Freight has been giving away flashlights!)
Also made rice bags for DIL, BIL & his wife.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Nimrod said:


> I gave each sibling a Lifestraw individual water filter except the one with a family. They got a Lifestraw Family filter. I am trying to sneak them into being preppers.
> 
> I asked for, and got, an 8 pack of the large capacity, D size, NiMH batteries. My charger uses either 120 volt AC or 12 volt DC electricity. They are for the shortwave radio and the flashlights so those work even in an extended power outage.


You just gave me a real good Idea. I need to start a BOB for my brother in Key West. Big time fisherman. I went out once long time ago with him and a bud. Small boat-like row boat size, we were way out there and no start, (broken spark plug) so we just drifted and drifted. I kept looking at my brother to see if it was "time to panic". Didn't happen,we just kept fishing. Eventualy he saw a huge cigrett (sp) boat with I forget how many outboard motors on it- and waved them down,they towed us in. But -ya, that's my db and he's been that way his whole life, crazy man, the stories I could tell. I bet he would get all warm and fuzzy if big sis made him a "save your butt bag".


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

7thswan said:


> You just gave me a real good Idea. I need to start a BOB for my brother in Key West.


Keep in mind that the Life Straw doesn't work on salt water. You're a good sister to think of making him a BOB....


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My kids gave me a box stuffed full of crafting items including yarn, crochet hooks, fabric, findings and notions, etc.

My mom gave me a box full of candle making supplies, featuring 5 pounds of wax.

My youngest sis made me some lovely soap and gave me loofa seeds, I have been wanting to grow some. she also gave me some wool yarn.

Middle sis gave me new towels and a package of 48 assorted batteries. Her hubs gave me several packs of seeds, bulbs and a gardening guide. He works at the Walmart garden center


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Both my parents were depression era kids from south Georgia. They taught me to be prepared at the same time they were teaching me to have good manners and how to get to Heaven. I've learned a good bit since then, but it has always been just another part of normal life for me.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Keep in mind that the Life Straw doesn't work on salt water. You're a good sister to think of making him a BOB....


Rats, I did not know that. I'll keep looking into that then.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

DD & her fiancÃ© got me a enamel coated cast iron dutch oven(6 qt) and frying pan set in a beautiful dark red color. My mom got me a gift certificate for new mushroom spawn as I think my ****ake logs are just about played out. Also, a pickling book and a jam and jelly book. Sister got me a gift certificate to my favorite seed catalog. DH got me nice things too just not homestead related. It was a good year.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wife and I don't get each other gifts for the holidays, but kiddos got (from us, pop-pop, and friends...haven't made it out to great grand mom's yet) 5 bricks of .22 auto match, 55 lb. compound bows, fly tying and fishing gear, including rods. I added to their numismatic and silver collection.
My dad of course loaded us up with venison, pantry goods and gift cards for all.

Matt


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My younger dd wasn't able to go shopping until Monday - she bought me a couple nice 3 wick candles, 2 pair of work gloves (one lined for winter), the Sing-Along version of Frozen, jerky and a new soup mug.  More than I needed, but she was so excited to give me gifts that she knew I'd like.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Got a new yanmar sx3100 tractor. Time to expand the food growing


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have wanted a US flag for our farm since we moved but told no one. DB got me a new flag and a flag pole and then went out on Christmas and mounted the set up....It is sooooo nice to see it from the living room blowing in the wind!

DD somehow found a large enough long enough 60" robe to replace my ratty one. It is a forest green terry spa type robe with a hood and is quite heavy and nice and warm. My other robe was like 15 years old and not in good shape but I could not find a long enough one. She went to a mens big and tall shop!

I also got something I really needed and did not know I even needed it. I got a foot steps ring from DD, made me cry and will remind me daily that I do not walk alone!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

We do stocking stuffers instead of large gifts for each other in our family. We gave new flashlights this year, those were played with a lot while we were opening! And we gave batteries. :thumb: I got new flour sack tea towels that I love to use for canning time and a bundle of washcloths. We send out lists of the small things we would like to have or need, so we give razors, lotion, hair care products, favorite foods and other items that come in handy. Since we've changed to this I've not had to buy hand sanitizer or my lotion for a couple of years!

However, we got money which will help restock the pantry.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Grandsons gave me a label maker. Now all my jars and mylar bags have neat, printed labels.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

My husband bought me a Stihl chainsaw. I'm happy as a clam with that one


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I bought three cords of oak firewood and a Leatherman.


----------

